# Care For The Elderly



## doorframe (20 Nov 2015)




----------



## n0legs (20 Nov 2015)

Sadly true.


----------



## doorframe (20 Nov 2015)




----------



## gregmcateer (20 Nov 2015)

Although I know there have been some horror stories over the years, my family ran a 15-bedded nursing home for many years. We and the staff cared deeply for all the residents, (even the ones who quite frankly should have been in prison!). They went to bed and got up when they wanted, ate what they wanted from a rich and varied menu. Those who could went out with family and friends, or in our passenger ambulance if they required wheelchairs.

We never made much of a living from it and in the end had to close. We found every single resident a new home, taking them individually to visit as many as they needed until they and their families were happy with their choices.

I don't remember what our weekly fees were, but I do know that the government / council funding limit went nowhere near covering the true costs before profit.

The fees now may well be £2,000 a week for a good home. 

Not sure if I'd want to run a home for much less - 24 hour hotel service, full board, laundry, trips out and about, hospital and Dr appointments included, plus 24 hour qualified nurses, medication, bathing and even yer butt wiped!

Not bad considering thats just under £12 per hour

Just a few thoughts


----------



## blackrodd (20 Nov 2015)

gregmcateer":3vsy9h3e said:


> Although I know there have been some horror stories over the years, my family ran a 15-bedded nursing home for many years. We and the staff cared deeply for all the residents, (even the ones who quite frankly should have been in prison!). They went to bed and got up when they wanted, ate what they wanted from a rich and varied menu. Those who could went out with family and friends, or in our passenger ambulance if they required wheelchairs.
> 
> We never made much of a living from it and in the end had to close. We found every single resident a new home, taking them individually to visit as many as they needed until they and their families were happy with their choices.
> 
> ...



As you say, it's not until you see the work necessary in running a nursing home that you're very aware the costs involved and of most of the staff's commitment everyday.
And yes they (soon we) ought to be in prison!
Rodders


----------



## doorframe (20 Nov 2015)

Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.


----------



## blackrodd (20 Nov 2015)

doorframe":1thv83qj said:


> Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.



The OP was Well found and sad to say amusingly accurate
Unfortunately when you're parents or grandparents have Dementia and are in a home The subject isn't quite as funny as before.
Rodders


----------



## bugbear (20 Nov 2015)

doorframe":1c49imew said:


> Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.



A little more thought in future, please.

"I didn't mean it" is a poor, thin, apology.

BugBear


----------



## rafezetter (20 Nov 2015)

bugbear":yvnd88kt said:


> doorframe":yvnd88kt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.
> ...



Gregmcateer had far more reason to say the above but didn't - so maybe you could state your case as to why you are being so hard on what was obviously meant as a bit of humour laced with some reality.


----------



## doorframe (21 Nov 2015)

bugbear":1my958d9 said:


> doorframe":1my958d9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.
> ...



Bugbear.

My apology, however thin, was for any offence caused, as some obviously was.

At no time did I say I did, or didn't mean it. I never wrote it, just copied and pasted it here as I saw some irony in it. I do have personal experience of family members in care homes (but none in prison).

Perhaps you would like to elaborate on your rather terse response?

A little more thought in future, please.


----------



## n0legs (21 Nov 2015)

doorframe":e9rz5fl4 said:


> Perhaps you would like to elaborate on your rather terse response?
> 
> A little more thought in future, please.




Don't sweat it DF.
My comment was an honest one, but the humor wasn't lost on me.


----------



## RogerS (21 Nov 2015)

Bugbear is living up to his username....don't fret yourself, DF.


----------



## beganasatree (22 Nov 2015)

AND THE PRISONERS ALSO GET PAID.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Nov 2015)

And allowed to smoke indoors.  
(as are MPs)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Nov 2015)

doorframe":x6iyhdxa said:


> Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.


I wouldn't lose any sleep if I were you.


----------



## gregmcateer (22 Nov 2015)

phil.p":1ipuvzfr said:


> doorframe":1ipuvzfr said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be serious, just a little bit of tongue in cheek humour.
> ...



No offence taken, DF, honest.

I meant to put in the post that I could see you were joking, but realised on re-reading that I hadn't. My post certainly wasn't intended as any sort of rant or ramble - I've just seen so much drivel churned out over the years, that it's easy to forget that there are good places and services out there, be they nursing homes, hospitals, vets, builders, etc, etc, (you get my drift).

Anyways, apology accepted in full and keep the humour coming. :lol: 

Greg


----------



## doorframe (22 Nov 2015)

No probs, GM.




All the organs of the body were having a meeting,
trying to decide who was the one in charge. 

'I should be in charge,' said the brain,
'Because I run all the body's systems, so without me nothing would happen.' 


'I should be in charge,' said the blood ,
'because I circulate oxygen all over so without me you'd all waste away .'


'I should be in charge,' said the stomach , 
'because I process food and give all of you energy.' 


'I should be in charge,' said the legs, 
'because I carry the body wherever it needs to go.'


'I should be in charge,' said the eyes,
'Because I allow the body to see where it goes.' 


'I should be in charge,' said the rectum, 
'Because I'm responsible for waste removal.' 


All the other body parts laughed at the rectum
and insulted him, so in a huff, he shut down tight.
Within a few days,
the brain had a terrible headache, 
the stomach was bloated,
the legs got wobbly,
the eyes got watery,
and the blood was toxic.
They all decided that the rectum should be the boss. 

The Moral of the story?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The a*** hole is usually the one in charge!


----------



## doorframe (22 Nov 2015)

I'D LOVE TO BE EIGHT AGAIN



A man asked his wife what she'd like for her birthday.


I'd love to be eight again' she replied. 


So, on the morning of her birthday he rose early, made her a nice big bowl of Coco Pops and then took her off to the local theme park. 


What a Day! 


He put her on every ride in the park:

The Death Slide 

The Wall of Fear 

The Screaming Monster Roller Coaster 

Five hours later she staggered out of the theme park. 

Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down.

Right away they journeyed to a McDonalds where her loving husband ordered her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a refreshing chocolate milk shake. 

Then it was off to the movies: the latest Star Wars epic, a hot dog, popcorn, all the Coke she could drink, her favourite lolly and M&Ms. 

What a fabulous adventure!

Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed onto the bed exhausted. 

He leaned over his precious wife with a big smile and lovingly asked 'Well dear, what was it like being eight again?' 

Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed _'I meant my dress size, you dozy pillock!!'_

The moral of this story: Even when a man is listening, he's still going to get it wrong.


----------

